
No Hope for Europe’s Artificial Intelligence Sector - barry-cotter
https://sifted.eu/articles/interview-kaifu-lee-artificial-intelligence/
======
chewz
What does he mean 'no hope'. EU will issue laws and rules and regulations and
will impose fines after fines. There would be structural funds, stimulations
funds, and innovation funds, and government bodies and any-monopoly
processings.

AI would be as much fun as anything for EU's overlords.

